# Superlega: Gazidis protagonista della ribellione.



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

Come riporta BBC, Ivan Gazidis sarebbe tra i principali protagonisti della rottura con la UEFA per promuovere la Superlega.

Gazidis fa parte di un asse con Andrea Agnelli e il vicepresidente del Manchester United Ed Woodward che ha spinto per riformare la Champions League per girone più ampio e "wild-card" per far partecipare club blasonati che non ottengono la qualificazione (e iinfatti anche la Juve, per ora, non è così sicura di ottenere la qualificazione).

Tuttavia negli ultimi giorni questo asse ha rotto con le autorità del calcio continentale, scatenando la furia del presidente Uefa Aleksander Ceferin.
Addirittura Florentino Perez (la nuova Superlega già ha l'etichetta di "torneo di Florentino") sarebbe rimasto sorpreso da quanto velocemente sono precipitati gli eventi.

Interviene Alex Ferguson con un appello: "Fermatevi finché siete in tempo State rinnegando 70 anni di storia del calcio europeo."


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

Una delle più grandi sciagure che ci siano capitate. Leccapiedi di Agnelli, oltretutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

Ah, comunque martedì Boban sarà nominato Head of football dell'UEFA.

Nel topic della news si scherzava su con che faccia Gazidis si sarebbe presentato davanti a Boban. Ecco qui che ora viene svelato l'arcano, Gazidis e Boban se le suoneranno anche in Europa.

Tra Gazzosa e Boban non ho il benché minimo dubbio su chi appoggiare. Se già avevo la mia idea sulla superlega, ora ho consolidato le mie certezze...


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una delle più grandi sciagure che ci siano capitate. *Leccapiedi di Agnelli*, oltretutto.



Un aspetto della situazione che mi fa veramente vomitare.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2021)

speriamo che la Fifa ci vada giu durissima..e impedisca a chi partecipa di giocare nelle rispettive nazionali..si faranno un mondiale a se se vogliono

e comunque a quelli contenti perchè "cosi il Milan si qualifica sempre" (che soddisfazione eh) preparatevi perchè potreste essere la nuova Sampdoria per i prossimi 50 anni

parlo in seconda persona perchè io non sarò un tifoso di quel milan di certo


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Aprile 2021)

Ci mettiamo ai piedi dell'ovino?Preferisco vedere il Milan in serie D coi libri in tribunale.Ma poi Agnelli che si fa promotore della superlega,già non riesce a vincere la Champions,in un torneo con sole big dove vuole andare?A lottare per la salvezza?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e comunque a quelli contenti perchè "cosi il Milan si qualifica sempre" (che soddisfazione eh) preparatevi perchè potreste essere la nuova Sampdoria per i prossimi 50 anni



Un materasso ci vuole in ogni torneo. Saremo il cucchiaio di legno per far fare turnover ai vari Real, Juve e Liverpool.

Veramente si pensa che Elliott e Gazidis si interessino ai risultati sportivi? Loro si intascano i loro bei soldoni per la partecipazione e basta. Questo hanno sempre dimostrato, che i risultati sportivi non interessano.

L'alleanza con Agnelli è vomitevole, anche se purtroppo in molti lo avevamo già intuito.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una delle più grandi sciagure che ci siano capitate. Leccapiedi di Agnelli, oltretutto.



E' il leccapiedi degli Ovini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ci mettiamo ai piedi dell'ovino?Preferisco vedere il Milan in serie D coi libri in tribunale.Ma poi Agnelli che si fa promotore della superlega,già non riesce a vincere la Champions,in un torneo con sole big dove vuole andare?A lottare per la salvezza?



A quanto pare Agnelli sarà vice-chairman della competizione, con Perez chairman. Una fantastica competizione con proprietari i presidenti delle squadre che vi partecipano (e i più mafiosi).
Questo significa che i gobbi hanno appena trovato il modo per dominare anche in Europa.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A quanto pare Agnelli sarà vice-chairman della competizione, con Perez chairman. Una fantastica competizione con proprietari i presidenti delle squadre che vi partecipano (e i più mafiosi).
> Questo significa che i gobbi hanno appena trovato il modo per dominare anche in Europa.



Allora saremmo noi quelli che lotterebbero per la salvezza,meglio la serie D,da subito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo che la Fifa ci vada giu durissima..e impedisca a chi partecipa di giocare nelle rispettive nazionali..si faranno un mondiale a se se vogliono
> 
> e comunque a quelli contenti perchè "cosi il Milan si qualifica sempre" (che soddisfazione eh) preparatevi perchè potreste essere la nuova Sampdoria per i prossimi 50 anni
> 
> parlo in seconda persona perchè io non sarò un tifoso di quel milan di certo



comunque sarebbe piccolo pesce in grande stagno contro piccolo pesce in piccolo stagno. perchè anche adesso siamo una sampdoria, da 10 anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo che la Fifa ci vada giu durissima..e impedisca a chi partecipa di giocare nelle rispettive nazionali..si faranno un mondiale a se se vogliono
> 
> e comunque a quelli contenti perchè "cosi il Milan si qualifica sempre" (che soddisfazione eh) preparatevi perchè potreste essere la nuova Sampdoria per i prossimi 50 anni
> 
> parlo in seconda persona perchè io non sarò un tifoso di quel milan di certo



No, non devono giocare partite in Europa. Andassero in America visto che vogliono i loro soldi e il loro "modello" si facessero un volo intercontinentale ogni settimana per andare a giocare. 

In Europa le partite le giocassero le squadre che non rinnegano la loro storia.


----------



## Andris (18 Aprile 2021)

mi fa più ridere l'Arsenal francamente del Milan ed ha pure un ruolo pare nella governance.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo che la Fifa ci vada giu durissima..e impedisca a chi partecipa di giocare nelle rispettive nazionali..si faranno un mondiale a se se vogliono
> 
> e comunque a quelli contenti perchè "cosi il Milan si qualifica sempre" (che soddisfazione eh) preparatevi perchè potreste essere la nuova Sampdoria per i prossimi 50 anni
> 
> parlo in seconda persona perchè io non sarò un tifoso di quel milan di certo



Perché la nuova Sampdoria? 

Tu pensi che in quello che probabilmente sarà il torneo per club più importante e prestigioso di sempre, 16 squadre ammesse e dunque presubilmente i migliori giocatori del mondo se le divideranno queste 16 squadre. Sicuramente nell'imediato faremmo un salto enorme da 51ima del ranking Uefa ad almeno 16ima (sempre che questa classifica abbia ancora senso) e in ricavi, gli inglesi non partecipano se non gareggiano alla pari (vedi ridistribuzione Premier). Riusciremo cosi a ridurre di molto il GAP tra noi é le migliori d'europa, cosa non scontata oggi (anche per i prossimi 5 anni).

Io non sono né per la Superlega né per la Champions, ad oggi so solo che si farà in futuro perché i soldi valgono più di tutto, ma se mai fanno una Superlega con Real, Barca, City etcc.. allora non entrarci sarebbe da folli. Ci sono ancora molti dubbi su tutta la questione.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo che la Fifa ci vada giu durissima..e impedisca a chi partecipa di giocare nelle rispettive nazionali..si faranno un mondiale a se se vogliono
> 
> e comunque a quelli contenti perchè "cosi il Milan si qualifica sempre" (che soddisfazione eh) preparatevi perchè potreste essere la nuova Sampdoria per i prossimi 50 anni
> 
> parlo in seconda persona perchè io non sarò un tifoso di quel milan di certo





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un materasso ci vuole in ogni torneo. Saremo il cucchiaio di legno per far fare turnover ai vari Real, Juve e Liverpool.
> 
> Veramente si pensa che Elliott e Gazidis si interessino ai risultati sportivi? Loro si intascano i loro bei soldoni per la partecipazione e basta. Questo hanno sempre dimostrato, che i risultati sportivi non interessano.
> 
> L'alleanza con Agnelli è vomitevole, anche se purtroppo in molti lo avevamo già intuito.



A questa "proprietà" (ed a chi gli sta dietro) sta benissimo un Milan senza alcuna ambizione sportiva. Che si vanta dei giuovini e degli studios


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo che la Fifa ci vada giu durissima..e impedisca a chi partecipa di giocare nelle rispettive nazionali..si faranno un mondiale a se se vogliono
> 
> e comunque a quelli contenti perchè "cosi il Milan si qualifica sempre" (che soddisfazione eh) preparatevi perchè potreste essere la nuova Sampdoria per i prossimi 50 anni
> 
> parlo in seconda persona perchè io non sarò un tifoso di quel milan di certo



Condivido tutto


----------



## sunburn (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo che la Fifa ci vada giu durissima..e impedisca a chi partecipa di giocare nelle rispettive nazionali..si faranno un mondiale a se se vogliono
> 
> e comunque a quelli contenti perchè "cosi il Milan si qualifica sempre" (che soddisfazione eh) preparatevi perchè potreste essere la nuova Sampdoria per i prossimi 50 anni
> 
> parlo in seconda persona perchè io non sarò un tifoso di quel milan di certo



Ma che deve fare la FIFA, dai... Si parla di 400 milioni all’anno per ogni club solo per la partecipazione.
Come ho già detto, io non ho ancora un’opinione perché non conosco i dettagli. Non sappiamo nemmeno se davvero vogliano farla. Ma se questi club decidono di fare la superlega, non c’è fifa, non c’è uefa, non ci sono leghe nazionali che tengano.
Organizzano i mondiali senza i migliori giocatori del mondo? Organizzano gli europei senza i migliori giocatori del Mondo? La FIFA, la UEFA e le leghe nazionali senza i top club e i loro giocatori non hanno ragione d’esistere; i top club senza la FIFA, la UEFA e le leghe nazionali si fanno la loro lega e guadagnano quattro volte la cifra che guadagna il vincitore dell’attuale CL per il solo fatto di essere in quella lega.
Lascio a te valutare chi abbia il coltello dalla parte del manico.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta BBC, Ivan Gazidis sarebbe tra i principali protagonisti della rottura con la UEFA per promuovere la Superlega.
> 
> Gazidis fa parte di un asse con Andrea Agnelli e il vicepresidente del Manchester United Ed Woodward che ha spinto per riformare la Champions League per girone più ampio e "wild-card" per far partecipare club blasonati che non ottengono la qualificazione (e iinfatti anche la Juve, per ora, non è così sicura di ottenere la qualificazione).
> 
> ...



Adesso si spiegano molte cose, anzi si spiega tutto.
Tutti sapevano tutto, da Maldini a Gazidis.

Elliot che prende il Milan, Elliott che getta soldi nel cesso per tappare i buchi di bilancio nostri, Elliott che vuole tenere il Milan a lungo, i rinnovi che latitano ecc ecc


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Aprile 2021)

Se c'è di mezzo quel ma di Andrea Agnelli c'è da preoccuparsi. Questo sport è a serio rischio, incredibile


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Se c'è di mezzo quel ma di Andrea Agnelli c'è da preoccuparsi. Questo sport è a serio rischio, incredibile



Agnelli, Perez, Glazer.
Tutta bella gente


----------



## andre85 (18 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta BBC, Ivan Gazidis sarebbe tra i principali protagonisti della rottura con la UEFA per promuovere la Superlega.
> 
> Gazidis fa parte di un asse con Andrea Agnelli e il vicepresidente del Manchester United Ed Woodward che ha spinto per riformare la Champions League per girone più ampio e "wild-card" per far partecipare club blasonati che non ottengono la qualificazione (e iinfatti anche la Juve, per ora, non è così sicura di ottenere la qualificazione).
> 
> ...


Purtroppo ormai i campionati nazionali sono ridicoli, eccetto la premier dove tutti posso comprare, negli altri vince sempre la stessa. 
Penso che la superlega sia L unica strada che per avere un campionato più equilibrato, tutti avranno badger adeguati. 
L alternativa ( è questa si la preferire) sarebbe tornare al massimo 3 stranieri per squadra in tutti i campionati. Ma se ciò non è possibile meglio la superlega


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Aprile 2021)

E pensare che esiste anche qualcuno che sbava per questa superlega che distruggerà completamente il calcio.
Meglio non aggiungere altro


----------



## 7vinte (18 Aprile 2021)

Non saremmo la nuova Samp perché questi club avrebbero tutti un sacco di soldi e un ottimo budget. Il problema è che resta una porcata perché proprio per questo va a creare un elite di club che spende e spande rovinando il calcio


----------



## Pit96 (18 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta BBC, Ivan Gazidis sarebbe tra i principali protagonisti della rottura con la UEFA per promuovere la Superlega.
> 
> Gazidis fa parte di un asse con Andrea Agnelli e il vicepresidente del Manchester United Ed Woodward che ha spinto per riformare la Champions League per girone più ampio e "wild-card" per far partecipare club blasonati che non ottengono la qualificazione (e iinfatti anche la Juve, per ora, non è così sicura di ottenere la qualificazione).
> 
> ...



Mi sa di grandissima porcata. Io in CL ci voglio andare perché me lo merito, non voglio stare insieme alle altre big solo perché ho un passato glorioso. Sarebbe uno schifo


----------



## Davidoff (18 Aprile 2021)

È la fine del calcio, lo sport sacrificato al business. Oltretutto voglio vedere come saranno contenti tutti sti club con campionato garantito ogni anno di vincere un decimo di prima.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> È la fine del calcio, lo sport sacrificato al business. Oltretutto voglio vedere come saranno contenti tutti sti club con campionato garantito ogni anno di vincere un decimo di prima.



Solo noi possiamo lottare contro questa porcata.

Personalmente ho già smesso di seguire sui social il Milan e tutti i calciatori. 
E credo dovrebbero farlo tutti,bisogna colpirli li dove fa male, nei loro tanto amati numeri.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Aprile 2021)

Mi vergogno di essere milanista con gente al comando come Gazidis. 

Vergogna e imbarazzo, servo di Agnelli. Noi con queste squadre non centriamo nulla e saremmo squadra materasso ma il problema è che è una lega vergognosa in tutto e per tutto.

Oggi io mi vergogno di avere nel Milan un soggetto come Gazidis.

Spero che FIFA e UEFA abbiano gli attributi di sbattere fuori dalle coppe, come hanno detto, tutte queste società.


----------



## King of the North (19 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Solo noi possiamo lottare contro questa porcata.
> 
> Personalmente ho già smesso di seguire sui social il Milan e tutti i calciatori.
> E credo dovrebbero farlo tutti,bisogna colpirli li dove fa male, nei loro tanto amati numeri.



Solo noi? Sono 15 le squadre organizzatrici, non solo noi. Della Super Lega si parla da circa 20 anni (vi ricordò che il buon Silvio fu tra i primissimi ad affermarne la necessità).
La UEFA ha avuto parecchi anni per cambiare le cose e se si è arrivati a questa accelerata, è evidente che la riforma della Champions che verrà ufficializzata tra qualche giorno non ha ricevuto consensi dai top club.
Non è scritto da nessuna parte che delle società di calcio (che sono private) non possano costituire una lega privata (sono certo che se si arriverà in tribunale, difficilmente la Uefa potrà spuntarla)
Molto interessante inoltre il comunicato della Juve dove afferma che i club che parteciperanno alla Super Lega intendono partecipare a tutte le altre competizioni aventi diritto. 
Parlando di numeri, la champions genera 1,2mld da spartire tra i club partecipanti, la super lega ne genererà 7mld. 
Cosa vuoi dire a queste società? 
Concludendo:
io credo che la scelta sia stata fatta. Credo che la super lega è ormai cosa ufficiale. Ovviamente le società che vi parteciperanno si siederanno ad un tavolo con la UEFA e troveranno accordi per fare in modo che la UEFA non ci perda denaro. Impossibile impedire alle società di non giocare i rispettivi campionati nazionali e i tornei con le nazionali. Importante da capire se davvero giocheranno anche la Champions. In questo caso sarebbero necessarie rose da 40 giocatori.


----------



## King of the North (19 Aprile 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno di essere milanista con gente al comando come Gazidis.
> 
> Vergogna e imbarazzo, servo di Agnelli. Noi con queste squadre non centriamo nulla e saremmo squadra materasso ma il problema è che è una lega vergognosa in tutto e per tutto.
> 
> ...



La fai molto facile. Io credo che Gazidis faccia ciò che è giusto. Tu dunque cosa faresti? Perderesti la possibilità di partecipare ad un torneo che garantisce 7mld l’anno? Se Juve e Inter dovessero partecipare e il Milan no, si creerebbe un’ulteriore gap che diventerebbe assolutamente incolmabile.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Solo noi? Sono 15 le squadre organizzatrici, non solo noi. Della Super Lega si parla da circa 20 anni (vi ricordò che il buon Silvio fu tra i primissimi ad affermarne la necessità).
> La UEFA ha avuto parecchi anni per cambiare le cose e se si è arrivati a questa accelerata, è evidente che la riforma della Champions che verrà ufficializzata tra qualche giorno non ha ricevuto consensi dai top club.
> Non è scritto da nessuna parte che delle società di calcio (che sono private) non possano costituire una lega privata (sono certo che se si arriverà in tribunale, difficilmente la Uefa potrà spuntarla)
> Molto interessante inoltre il comunicato della Juve dove afferma che i club che parteciperanno alla Super Lega intendono partecipare a tutte le altre competizioni aventi diritto.
> ...



Bene, io la mia scelta l'ho fatta e smetto di essere tifoso do questa pagliacciata. 

Meglio andare al Paolo Poli a vedere il Molfetta.

Godetevela voi sta porcata liberista e capitalista.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bene, io la mia scelta l'ho fatta e smetto di essere tifoso do questa pagliacciata.
> 
> Meglio andare al Paolo Poli a vedere il Molfetta.
> 
> Godetevela voi sta porcata liberista e capitalista.


Ti regaleremo la nuova maglietta del Milan. Preferisci la 10 di Mbappè o la 9 di Lewandowski? 
(la fai troppo tragica, ‘scolta me).


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

e così dal giorno alla notte *elliot il benefattore* che spende per il milan si ritrova una robetta pagata 5-6M a valere forse il doppio o il triplo???
ditemelo voi.

io l'ho sempre detto che ogni centesimo che metteva il rabbino lo avrebbe preso indietro decuplicato.


----------



## luigi61 (19 Aprile 2021)

Io credo che saremmo molto più incazzati se fossimo rimasti fuori....già mi immagino le critiche alla società per essere stati relegati alla serie b dell'Europa....io che notoriamente non amo Eliott giusto per usare un'eufemismo.....questa volta penso che abbia fatto bene e che non c',erano alternative; c'è il rischio di essere il materasso ma anche una possibilità di accedere a tanti soldi vedi mai che si possa comprare un pò di buoni giocatori, meglio comunque che essere out dai giochi e giocare in Europa con la feccia del calcio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti regaleremo la nuova maglietta del Milan. Preferisci la 10 di Mbappè o la 9 di Lewandowski?
> (la fai troppo tragica, ‘scolta me).



Mi spiace, ma io ho degli ideali. Ho tifato il Milan da bambino perché mi emozionava sentirne parlare mio padre.
Tutto ciò è una vergogna e uno schifo.

Preferisco la terza categoria.

Spero sto baraccone venga raso al suolo da chiunque ne ha la possibilità.


----------



## sampapot (19 Aprile 2021)

ma cos'è....un torneo per pochi eletti? un club privato dove si entra solo se hai l'invito? la meritocrazia prima di tutto!! spero che il progetto vada in fumo


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, ma io ho degli ideali. Ho tifato il Milan da bambino perché mi emozionava sentirne parlare mio padre.
> Tutto ciò è una vergogna e uno schifo.
> 
> Preferisco la terza categoria.
> ...


Ma guarda che non stiamo rubando nulla. E sai benissimo che noi non andiamo in CL da anni per questioni che poco hanno a che vedere con il rettangolo verde.
Io spero che ci sarà un qualche meccanismo per poter estromettere dalla superlega anche i fondatori qualora dovessero far pena a livello sportivo per TOT anni, ma il sistema attuale nel quale, se ti capita una stagione storta, devi smantellare non ha ragione d’esistere. Così come non hanno senso tutte le limitazioni agli investimenti o il fatto che le regole impongano ai club di fare operazioni finanziarie fantasiose per non violarle.

Ps: la 11 di Neymar?


----------



## King of the North (19 Aprile 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> ma cos'è....un torneo per pochi eletti? un club privato dove si entra solo se hai l'invito? la meritocrazia prima di tutto!! spero che il progetto vada in fumo



Impossibile. L’unico modo affinché una delle fondatrici possa non partecipare al torneo, è solo per sua scelta. I 12 club hanno fondato una società, immetteranno concretamente dei soldi per la realizzazione de progetto. 
Ad ogni modo leggo troppi commenti negativi....
Questo progetto muoverà una valanga di soldi che non vogliono dire solo più soldi per il calciomercato (i tifosi generalmente si fermano a questo) ma sarà qualcosa di molto più ampio. Che piaccia o no, da oggi il calcio è cambiato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che non stiamo rubando nulla. E sai benissimo che noi non andiamo in CL da anni per questioni che poco hanno a che vedere con il rettangolo verde.
> Io spero che ci sarà un qualche meccanismo per poter estromettere dalla superlega anche i fondatori qualora dovessero far pena a livello sportivo per TOT anni, ma il sistema attuale nel quale, se ti capita una stagione storta, devi smantellare non ha ragione d’esistere. Così come non hanno senso tutte le limitazioni agli investimenti o il fatto che le regole impongano ai club di fare operazioni finanziarie fantasiose per non violarle.
> 
> Ps: la 11 di Neymar?



Ma un cuore non lo avete? Una morale? Sentimenti? Ideali? Possibile che per voi progressisti non esista altro che il f0ttutissimo profitto e i f0ttutissimi soldi e il f0ttutissimo desiderio di potere e di prevalere sull'altro con qualsiasi mezzo? Ma con quale schifo di coraggio vi guardate allo specchio la mattina? 

Il calcio non è la cristo di NBA o quella lega di dopati della NFL. L'Europa non è quel continente di pazzi psicopatici che sono gli americani. 
I Lakers la tradizione e storia dell'AC Milan se la sogna la notte porcaccio il signore! Ci sono storie di persone, famiglie, ragazzi che si sono spezzati la schiena per far diventare il calcio cio che è e voi volete buttare tutto all'aria per dire di avere Neymar in squadra? 
Ma andate al diavolo voi e Neymar e chiunque approvi sta porcata contro i tifosi e i popoli di tutto il mondo. 

Perché l'incompetenza e malafede della nostra gestione societaria e sportiva doveva essere ricompensata? Quali sarebbero queste cause esterne al campo che ci hanno impedito di andare in Champions? Il fatto che un capitalista di melma ha fatto ciò che volesse della squadra per scopi politici? 

Questi club avevano il potere di bloccare davvero tutto e trattare delle condizioni con tutti gli organi preposti.
Questo comportamento è il classico comportamento di chi vuole spadroneggiare a qualunque costo e in ogni modo. Come gli stati uniti, come Bezos, come Musk e come tutta questa gentaglia.
Anzi andatevene su Marte con Musk e portateci tutta la superlega!

Il calcio è il gioco del popolo,mettetevelo in testa. Non il gioco di 4 sionisti annoiati. 

L'obiettivo di chi ama il calcio deve essere boicottare questa porcata e proteggere la tradizione popolare del calcio.

Sono totalmente a favore della completa eliminazione da palmares e competizioni da parte di queste squadre con tutti i loro giocatori. 

Dovremo insegnare ai ragazzini che giocheranno a calcio a sognare di giocare in serie A e in nazionale e non nella superlega, perché con i mafiosi e con i padroni non ci si deve stare.

Di ragazzini che giocheranno a calcio per strada e diventeranno fenomeni ce ne saranno sempre, vorrà dire che bisognerà solo istrurirli su cosa e giusto e cosa è sbagliato.

Il calcio vivrà anche senza questi mafiosotti di quartiere.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non saremmo la nuova Samp perché questi club avrebbero tutti un sacco di soldi e un ottimo budget. Il problema è che resta una porcata perché proprio per questo va a creare un elite di club che spende e spande rovinando il calcio



In pratica stanno depredando un intero sport prendendo con la forza ciò che gli serve per generare ancora più introiti, assicurandosi per giunta che vadano SOLO a loro.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Perché l'incompetenza e malafede della nostra gestione societaria e sportiva doveva essere ricompensata? Quali sarebbero queste cause esterne al campo che ci hanno impedito di andare in Champions?
> 
> Questi club avevano il potere di bloccare davvero tutto e trattare delle condizioni con tutti gli organi preposti.
> Questo comportamento è il classico comportamento di chi vuole spadroneggiare a qualunque costo e in ogni modo. Come gli stati uniti, come Bezos, come Musk e come tutta questa gentaglia.
> ...


Il calcio professionistico non è del popolo da quasi un secolo. 
Se si farà la superlega, per i ragazzini di oggi il sogno sarà vincere la superlega. C’è poco da fare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

Vediamola dal lato positivo,almeno finalmente nessuno potrà più dirmi che il pro-wrestling è finto rispetto al calcio.
C'è molto più onore ad essere un appassionato di wrestling ad oggi che ad essere un tifoso di queste 12 associazioni mafiose


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il calcio professionistico non è del popolo da quasi un secolo.
> Se si farà la superlega, per i ragazzini di oggi il sogno sarà vincere la superlega. C’è poco da fare.



Non se la uefa e le varie federazioni andranno dritte per la loro strada e cancelleranno queste squadre e i loro tesserati da qualsiasi competizione.

Si pagherà uno scotto iniziale all'inizio ma poi tutti vorranno giocare in nazionale e nei campionati nazionali e i ragazzini lo stesso, ripudiando la super lega.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Ci pensate che questo qua ha buttato nel cesso 120 anni di storia rossonera?
Se ci radiassero e levassero i titoli vinti potrei semplicemente impazzire. 
7 Champions , di cui la più bella quella del 2003, paragonata ad una semplice coppa italia.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bene, io la mia scelta l'ho fatta e smetto di essere tifoso do questa pagliacciata.
> 
> Meglio andare al Paolo Poli a vedere il Molfetta.
> 
> *Godetevela voi sta porcata liberista e capitalista*.


Ecco. Questo mi sembra


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non se la uefa e le varie federazioni andranno dritte per la loro strada e cancelleranno queste squadre e i loro tesserati da qualsiasi competizione.
> 
> Si pagherà uno scotto iniziale all'inizio ma poi tutti vorranno giocare in nazionale e nei campionati nazionali e i ragazzini lo stesso, ripudiando la super lega.



Amico mio, sinceramente pensi che possano vietare ai giocatori di andare in nazionale? Sarebbe una doppia mazzata.. l'Argentina senza Messi, o il Portogallo senza Ronaldo o il Brasile senza Neymar? Seriamente? Chi le guarda più le nazionali?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Amico mio, sinceramente pensi che possano vietare ai giocatori di andare in nazionale? Sarebbe una doppia mazzata.. l'Argentina senza Messi, o il Portogallo senza Ronaldo o il Brasile senza Neymar? Seriamente? Chi le guarda più le nazionali?



Motivo in più per rivoluzionare il calcio dalle sue basi e puntare sullo sviluppo del calcio giovanile.
Calciatori forti ce ne saranno sempre.

Ripeto ci sarà uno scotto iniziale, magari le prossime due edizioni dei mondiali saranno meno seguite. Ma poi tutto tornerà alla normalità, Neymar e compagnia si saranno ritirati e se il calcio, quello vero, avrà resistito a questa offensiva infame da parte di questi mafiosi, ne uscirà solo più forte.


Secondo me state sottovalutando lo spirito popolare del calcio in Europa, ci vediamo tra una decina di gironi a vedere il numero dei follower di queste squadre come sarà. 

Sarò ben fiero di tifare Benevento e vedermi Italia-Far Oer se questo servirà a far fallire questo baraccone infame.


----------



## sampapot (19 Aprile 2021)

vedrete...è un trucco di Agnelli per vincere la Champions....ad un certo punto la juve si dimetterà dalla super lega (figuriamoci se la vince) per partecipare alla Champions....e forse vincerla (mancheranno tutte le squadre più forti...forse ce la farà)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> In pratica stanno depredando un intero sport prendendo con la forza ciò che gli serve per generare ancora più introiti, assicurandosi per giunta che vadano SOLO a loro.


Esatto. E fanno bene, ti piace prendere lezioni dal Nabbule e avere un’ente che ti dice che non puoi spendere per rinforzare la squadra perché il fatturato non è sufficiente, salvo poi constatare che il fatturato non lo puoi aumentare visto che ogni anno vieni estromesso dalla lotta per la Champions grazie ad arbitraggi palesemente pilotati? Ben venga la superlega se ci da un boost per tornare a essere seriamente competitivi. Tutto ciò anche grazie al ridicolo comune di Milano che sta mettendo il bastone tra le ruote per la costruzione dello stadio.
Se tutto ciò serve a buttare giù il sistema di magna magna della UEFA, FIFA e varie leghe nazionali, ben venga la superlega.


----------



## luigi61 (19 Aprile 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Esatto. E fanno bene, ti piace prendere lezioni dal Nabbule e avere un’ente che ti dice che non puoi spendere per rinforzare la squadra perché il fatturato non è sufficiente, salvo poi constatare che il fatturato non lo puoi aumentare visto che ogni anno vieni estromesso dalla lotta per la Champions grazie ad arbitraggi palesemente pilotati? Ben venga la superlega se ci da un boost per tornare a essere seriamente competitivi. Tutto ciò anche grazie al ridicolo comune di Milano che sta mettendo il bastone tra le ruote per la costruzione dello stadio.
> Se tutto ciò serve a buttare giù il sistema di magna magna della UEFA, FIFA e varie leghe nazionali, ben venga la superlega.


 c

Concordo con te! sono contento anche solo per questo pugno rifilato in faccia ai parrucconi corrotti dell'uefa


----------



## Ambrole (19 Aprile 2021)

Che idiozia questa super lega


----------



## Ambrole (19 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Motivo in più per rivoluzionare il calcio dalle sue basi e puntare sullo sviluppo del calcio giovanile.
> Calciatori forti ce ne saranno sempre.
> 
> Ripeto ci sarà uno scotto iniziale, magari le prossime due edizioni dei mondiali saranno meno seguite. Ma poi tutto tornerà alla normalità, Neymar e compagnia si saranno ritirati e se il calcio, quello vero, avrà resistito a questa offensiva infame da parte di questi mafiosi, ne uscirà solo più forte.
> ...



Concordo totalmente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Motivo in più per rivoluzionare il calcio dalle sue basi e puntare sullo sviluppo del calcio giovanile.
> Calciatori forti ce ne saranno sempre.
> 
> Ripeto ci sarà uno scotto iniziale, magari le prossime due edizioni dei mondiali saranno meno seguite. Ma poi tutto tornerà alla normalità, Neymar e compagnia si saranno ritirati e se il calcio, quello vero, avrà resistito a questa offensiva infame da parte di questi mafiosi, ne uscirà solo più forte.
> ...


Il baraccone infame è quello che stai difendendo in realtà e ne abbiamo avuto la prova... Bello il calcio definito dalla UEFA, con procuratori che chiedono 50 milioni di commissioni. Bello il calcio voluto dalla politica italiana, con comuni che osteggiano il progresso e il rinnovamento bocciando sistematicamente qualsiasi progetto di costruzione degli stadi di proprietà. Per noi con una proprietà come Elliott questa superlega è una manna dal cielo, altro che.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il baraccone infame è quello che stai difendendo in realtà e ne abbiamo avuto la prova... Bello il calcio definito dalla UEFA, con procuratori che chiedono 50 milioni di commissioni. Bello il calcio voluto dalla politica italiana, con comuni che osteggiano il progresso e il rinnovamento bocciando sistematicamente qualsiasi progetto di costruzione degli stadi di proprietà. Per noi con una proprietà come Elliott questa superlega è una manna dal cielo, altro che.



certa gente si fa dei film assurdi.
come se adesso fosse tutto lindo, onesto e pulito. e i soldi non girassero.
cambierà poco alla fine, i tifosi però invece di vedere 20 milan-crotone vedrà 20 milan-top.
col milan al top. 

magari ci si stuferà anche di questo ma intanto iniziamo.


----------



## davoreb (19 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma un cuore non lo avete? Una morale? Sentimenti? Ideali? Possibile che per voi progressisti non esista altro che il f0ttutissimo profitto e i f0ttutissimi soldi e il f0ttutissimo desiderio di potere e di prevalere sull'altro con qualsiasi mezzo? Ma con quale schifo di coraggio vi guardate allo specchio la mattina?
> 
> Il calcio non è la cristo di NBA o quella lega di dopati della NFL. L'Europa non è quel continente di pazzi psicopatici che sono gli americani.
> I Lakers la tradizione e storia dell'AC Milan se la sogna la notte porcaccio il signore! Ci sono storie di persone, famiglie, ragazzi che si sono spezzati la schiena per far diventare il calcio cio che è e voi volete buttare tutto all'aria per dire di avere Neymar in squadra?
> ...



Molto meglio la uefa di platini dove il psg spende 400 milioni tra neymar e mbappe e noi non possiamo giocare l'Europa League per il Fairplay finanziario. 

Semplicemente è una competizione diversa come la CL è diversa rispetto a 20 anno fa.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non se la uefa e le varie federazioni andranno dritte per la loro strada e cancelleranno queste squadre e i loro tesserati da qualsiasi competizione.
> 
> Si pagherà uno scotto iniziale all'inizio ma poi tutti vorranno giocare in nazionale e nei campionati nazionali e i ragazzini lo stesso, ripudiando la super lega.


La UEFA e le Federazioni faranno un po’ di caciara con minacce varie, che finiranno nel nulla perché se i club sono usciti allo scoperto sanno che a livello giuridico-sportivo potevano farlo, avranno la loro quota e amici come prima. Non sarebbe sorprendente se la UEFA concedesse ai “ribelli” l’utilizzo del nome CL e di tutto il simbolismo(logo, musica, coppa).

A parte questo, ti stai scaldando troppo. Come ho già detto, la UEFA continuerà a organizzare le sue due o tre competizioni, che coesisteranno con la Superlega. Il “popolo”, cioè i tifosi, decreteranno il successo dell’una o dell’altra competizione: se abbandoneranno in massa i club della Superlega per seguire le competizioni UEFA, nel giro di cinque anni le competizioni UEFA saranno le più remunerative e la Superlega imploderà.
Io seguirò il Milan ovunque e dovunque: in serie D, in Superlega, al torneo di chi mangia più torte.


----------

